# Sprite advertisement



## raryke

My attempt at a Sprite advertisement C&C if you wish.

Lighting = One Canon Speedlite 430EX II left @ 1/2 power




OBEY YOUR THIRST! by Robby Ryke, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

looks good except for the bright reflection of the flash.


----------



## y75stingray

Not bad! great job with the prep work I like the water droplets did you use glycerin to help achieve this effect? I agree with Trever1t the only flaw that really stands out is the little blown out streak right above the lemon.


----------



## KmH

Some, like the AD (Art Director) for Sprite's advertising agency, would consider that "little blown out streak" above the P in Sprite, a huge flaw.

The not being able to clearly see the entire product name and bottle would likely be a deal breaker, and result in legal troubles for the photographer after they get fired, for the added expense the ad agency would incur for hiring another photographer on short notice, and the time lost putting the ad campaign together.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I :heart: SPRIT!

I :heart: KmH, and his real world commentary!


----------



## y75stingray

KmH said:


> Some, like the AD (Art Director) for Sprite's advertising agency, would consider that "little blown out streak" above the P in Sprite, a huge flaw.
> 
> The not being able to clearly see the entire product name and bottle would likely be a deal breaker, and result in legal troubles for the photographer after they get fired, for the added expense the ad agency would incur for hiring another photographer on short notice, and the time lost putting the ad campaign together.



I'm aware of this. I deal with art directors for large brands often. Perhaps the OP doesn't yet. I dont feel telling someone who may not be a profesional photographer that they would be fired as a profesional photographer for one of the largest brands in the world as a productive critisim.


----------



## raryke

y75stingray said:


> Not bad! great job with the prep work I like the water droplets did you use glycerin to help achieve this effect? I agree with Trever1t the only flaw that really stands out is the little blown out streak right above the lemon.


 I just used water in a spray bottle


----------



## raryke

Thanks for the advice! im not actually trying to sell this image i was just playing with my strobe


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

I agree with the above.
 Great shot/prep work, the blown out highlight pains me, its the 1 element that keeps it from being perfect but it could be photoshopped out.
Cool shot!


----------



## Gunner19

I like the idea of the water droplets on the bottle. Great shot.


----------



## bigtwinky

raryke said:


> i was just playing with my strobe



I refuse to make a sexual comment....


----------



## KmH

y75stingray said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some, like the AD (Art Director) for Sprite's advertising agency, would consider that "little blown out streak" above the P in Sprite, a huge flaw.
> 
> The not being able to clearly see the entire product name and bottle would likely be a deal breaker, and result in legal troubles for the photographer after they get fired, for the added expense the ad agency would incur for hiring another photographer on short notice, and the time lost putting the ad campaign together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware of this. I deal with art directors for large brands often. Perhaps the OP doesn't yet. I dont feel telling someone who may not be a profesional photographer that they would be fired as a profesional photographer for one of the largest brands in the world as a productive critisim.
Click to expand...

Being all PC and patronizing is less productive as C&C than being truthful.


----------



## tyler_h

Other than the mentioned blown out sections; I'd say you need to fix the 'bubble' in the label, and it would probably go with it; the two larger drops at the bottom of it.
Font of "obey your thirst" does nothing for me either; doesn't seem to compliment anything.


----------



## Alpha

KmH,

Even by my standards, which historically have been "truthful" enough to make me a number of enemies on this forum, your reply was overkill at a minimum. I don't believe in PC or patronizing, but I think your reply was downright cruel and you ought to apologize. It's one thing to trash someone's photo because there's a litany of terrible, stupid things wrong with it. Certainly there are some serious problems with this one and we should call a spade a spade, but your line about legal this and firing that has no critical value because it doesn't actually say anything about the image or its production. It's just a mean, fanciful theoretical.


----------



## eric-holmes

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I :heart: SPRIT!


----------



## o hey tyler

Is the bottle empty?


----------

